# Pain in Vagina?!?!?!?!?



## brittanymc

Latley I have been having a dull achey pain in my vagina,it feel like a slight stabbing pain but dull and it is on and off. I almost feel like it is my cervix but it feels like its almost at the opening of my vagina too....does anyone know what this is or have you had it?


----------



## bananaz

I've had this off and on for a couple of weeks, often when I'm in the shower for some reason. I don't know what causes it but I've been told it's nothing to worry about :shrug:


----------



## 1stOne

I will get this stabbing feeling which I can only describe as coming from my vagina and I seem to get it if I am overexerting myself. I don't know about a dull ache though.


----------



## EllieJay

Sorry I can't help hun, as I've not. I do have pain my vagina, like a stabby shooty pain, but this is different to what you are describing. Just wanted to say I hope you get some answers x


----------



## roxursox302

I have the dull ache thing to. I do to my Dr on friday so I was planning on asking her then!


----------



## Nits

I have it too!
I thought it might be SPD but not sure :shrug:
I have a mw appointment next week and will ask then. I sometimes get the same dull pain on my lower abdomen.

It's nice to see I'm not the only one. Have you tried having sex? I was super tight too, which had never happened to me before.


----------



## brittanymc

thanks for the replies ladies.It is kind of making me nervous,its not something I want to worry about but I feel like I need to be sure its normal.Hopefully it goes away, if not I will be calling the doctor in the morning :/


----------



## roxursox302

I usually notice after I have this for a couple of days my belly gets a little bigger. I think its just growing pains!


----------



## brittanymc

Nits said:


> I have it too!
> I thought it might be SPD but not sure :shrug:
> I have a mw appointment next week and will ask then. I sometimes get the same dull pain on my lower abdomen.
> 
> It's nice to see I'm not the only one. Have you tried having sex? I was super tight too, which had never happened to me before.

Yes!we tried today for the first time in about a month and it was very tight and uncomfortable at first!I wonder why?!


----------



## BubbleGum04

I've been struggling with this for awhile. It seems to be getting worse too, at first it was a dull ache near my vagina and now it's sharper pain that gets worse by the end of the day, after over exerting myself, etc. I used to describe it like feeling like I got kicked in the vagina or I was like, riding an italian stallion all day or something! but now it's more a muscle pain right where my vagina meets my inner thigh. My doctor wasn't concerned and said it's ligament pain and to take tylenol or try a heating pad. Hope that helps!


----------



## ilysilly

I've been getting this on & off since 6 weeks or earlier. LO Is doing great.


----------



## alette

I asked my doctor about this and he said it's likely baby kicking the nerve that runs through the cervix. Nothing to worry about, but also nothing they can do about it. He suggested changing position or sitting/laying if I'm standing and I have been doing that. It really seems to help move her.


----------



## RosemaryBaby

I have a friend who I believe has something similar (I personally have not experienced this), but evidently round ligament pain can be a culprit because there is a ligament that extends from torso to labia and can cause pain all over those areas. Which, also makes the previous poster's comment about growing after feeling it make sense, because it is probably worse during growth spurts.


----------



## stellargaze

I've been getting this on occasion from quite early on. It comes and goes. I figure it's normal-- my LO is thriving based on u/s. I had it last night too!


----------



## chachacha

If you're getting this pain a lot it could be SPD. It's very painful and can feel like being kicked in the crotch/pubic bone! You can also feel it in your hips and coccyx area. If it's causing you problems then see a doctor or midwife. There are lots of tips online about how to deal with it, keeping your legs shut as much as possible can ease the symptoms. You can also see a physio if it gets really bad.


----------



## ttclou25

I had this - It drove me nuts and made me to paranoid i went to the drs, they didnt really have answers so i booked a private scan i was worried my cervix wasnt strong enough and had an internal scan and everything was fine my cervix was tight shut and a good long 5cm - It turns out its the baby doing a dance on the nerve endings. x


----------



## xdxxtx

This is definitely normal. For me, it was just the feeling of everything stretching and moving around down there. It was a CONSTANT ache, while I'd only read that it would be occasional, so it freaked me out. But, no, I'm just one of those lucky folks who had constant ligament/stretching/moving/growing pains. :)


----------



## Nits

roxursox302 said:


> I usually notice after I have this for a couple of days my belly gets a little bigger. I think its just growing pains!

you know, my belly has gotten a bit bigger this last week, even though I haven't put on any weight. That may be it :thumbup:

It doesn't explain why I was so tight during sed, though. :blush:


----------



## pooch

BubbleGum04 said:


> I've been struggling with this for awhile. It seems to be getting worse too, at first it was a dull ache near my vagina and now it's sharper pain that gets worse by the end of the day, after over exerting myself, etc. I used to describe it like feeling like I got kicked in the vagina or I was like, riding an italian stallion all day or something! but now it's more a muscle pain right where my vagina meets my inner thigh. My doctor wasn't concerned and said it's ligament pain and to take tylenol or try a heating pad. Hope that helps!

I get this too! It hurts when i get up off the couch at night but its more on the outside. It hurts!


----------



## brittanymc

This makes me feel 100 times better!Thanks so much for the replies ladies!I asked my doctor and he said its very normal and its the baby low down there moving around and ligament pains and SPD!lol so basically just another great part of being preggo :)


----------



## Jtiki

I get those pains in the vagina too. Mine don't last. Midwife said it's probably baby moving around the cervix. And that in the third trimester, if baby kicks your cervix directly to not be alarmed if you double up in intense pain.


----------



## amyleigh89

brittanymc said:


> Latley I have been having a dull achey pain in my vagina,it feel like a slight stabbing pain but dull and it is on and off. I almost feel like it is my cervix but it feels like its almost at the opening of my vagina too....does anyone know what this is or have you had it?

OMG I have had this for a couple of days now and been trying to work it out. I thought maybe the ache was coming from my Urethra so thought it must be a urnine infection... but the pain kinda stopped. 

It comes and goes and does feel right UP there!!


----------



## cherryglitter

it's nothing to worry about. very normal :flower:

probably just the extra pressure from your ever growing womb and baby!!xx


----------

